# New set-up Rancilio Silvia V6 and Compak E10 Master



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have just bought a Rancilio V6. I bought the grinder in summer. Planning to PID the Silvia and I would like to learn from the one who did it already







.









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

